# Takashi Amano's AquaJournal



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*I have loads of these Aqua Journals I am willing to part with for nothing. You just come meet me in my area and they are are yours.*


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm interested in them. What's your schedule like this upcoming week?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

If that first deal falls through, I'm also interested.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I will be available after 6pm all week. PM me for cell#.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

DaTrueDave said:


> If that first deal falls through, I'm also interested.


I wont take them all, if you're also interested in some of them. I got no problem sharing.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

jercarr2018 said:


> I wont take them all, if you're also interested in some of them. I got no problem sharing.


Nah. I think they should stay together.

Thanks, though!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the generous spirit that makes our club great!


----------

